# Drugs



## caroline75771 (Apr 19, 2012)

Can we bill out for kenlog, depo medrol for trigger, epidural, facet...etc procedures or is it inclusive of the prodecedure?

Any suggestions would be appreciated!
Thank you,
Caroline


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 19, 2012)

J code would be separately reportable, but based on its payment status indicator you will find that there would be separate reimbursement in office setting. But for an ASC or hospital facility fee, the payment for the drug would packaged into the procedure payment.


----------

